

Tips for startups and small business: Creating your first screencast - idealancer
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/05/tips-for-small-business-creating-your-first-screencast/

======
fizzfur
tip: when making a screencast make sure your email notification is turned off
so that your viewers don't keep going off to check their mail ;)

Very professional screencast, it looked great. I think there is often still
some value in the less-scripted approach, (along with mistakes), I think it
can sometimes make it feel less like you are not being sold to, and show some
personality – of course depends on the audience.

------
phunel
Are there any recommendations for a good screencast program on Linux?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
I searched for hours on-line and finally found a recent tutorial on how to
create linux screencasts. This guy uses something called "recordmydesktop" and
"kdenlive" to polish it up.

You need to check this out: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHrFY7vli5k>

~~~
phunel
Very helpful. Looks like it should be the ticket. Perhaps more interesting was
the kdenlive project. I wasn't aware of it previously. I'll still most likely
use final cut on another laptop for polish, but I'll give it a try and thank
you kindly for pointing me in the right direction.

